# St Pete Beach Fl Nov 3 - 8



## bospgmr (Mar 24, 2000)

My wife and I will vaca at St. Pete Beach Fl. Nov. 3rd through the 8th. Visiting friends Bob & Sue. Both couples exp. sailors, looking for a day sail that week. Can return favor near Boston next season.

Thank you!


Bill


----------

